# Viewing UFS in Windows7 or XP



## kendotone (Jan 28, 2011)

Whats up everyone? 

I had to remove a HD from my bsd machine that I need data from. Its in the UFS format and windowsxp doesnt recognize it to let me mount it to a drive letter. I tried to use UFSexplorer but its not free and has a 64k file size limit without purchasing it. I also tried ufs2tools from sourceforge and I couldnt get it to work. Is their anything else out there that I can do/use to get it work.

I need to copy the data to either my HD, or get the HD to mount in windows so I can view the files and FTP them over to another server. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 28, 2011)

No, these are probably the only available alternatives.

Was there any good reason for removing the disk from the FreeBSD machine? Why don't you transfer your files from there?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 28, 2011)

Boot off a LiveCD like Frenzy or mfsBSD (or even Linux if needed), mount the drive, and copy the files off.


----------



## kendotone (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, honestly, I don't think there is anything wrong with the drive, but I haven't done any sort of HD consistency check yet. I was getting an ada8 read error that was causing the machine to do funny things. I couldn't ssh into it, but i could ping and telnet to it. I put a new HD in, and it started to do it again after I had finished slicing it and rebooting into the system for the first time after slicing it. 

So next I changed the sata cable. I monitored it and didn't see anything messages like I saw before, so I think that was the problem. I'll be monitoring the logs throughout the night. 

If it doesn't error, I can go back and put the data on that way, but just incase I'd like to back the data up on my pc just incase. I figured I can always leave it transfering while I'm working tommorow and then I don't have to go back to that location 

So, as for the ufstools. I untard it and followed the instructions off of http://ufs2tools.sourceforge.net/

The drive is showing as 2 slices, on Disk 1.  Disk1 slices are 24mb with a 4.2BSD partion. That 24 mb partion has a label of 4.2BSD. There is also a 240GB slice that says it is healthy and that is where the data is. But when I do bsdlabel 1/2 it doesnt display the same information that displays when I do bsdlabel 1/1. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 28, 2011)

kendotone said:
			
		

> I was getting an ada8 read error that was causing the machine to do funny things.


If you were getting hardware errors such as DMA read errors (and possibly the accompanying VFS errors), you should not be checking the filesystem, but SMART values (sysutils/smartmontools).



			
				kendotone said:
			
		

> when I do bsdlabel 1/2 it doesnt display the same information that displays when I do bsdlabel 1/1.


I have no idea what you mean by *1/1* and *1/2*, but if you want to check the filesystem consistency, you'd better use FreeBSD's fsck. And for displaying partitions, use FreeBSD's bsdlabel.


----------

